# Summary of Mindblowing Progress



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I decided instead of typing out a novel about how I used to be, how I am now, and how I got to this point, I would just post a short summary. I know how hard it can be to completely focus on the long reads!

It's safe to say I am about 90% recovered at this point, and only getting better. The best part about it is it's only taken a week and a half of my time! I had a realization that I was treating my body like dirt for far too long, and this needed to change.

Here are the steps I took:

- Light exercise

- ONE guided meditation session to silence the mind

- Drank kale/spinach/celery/broccoli shakes daily

- Took vitamin D3 along with omega-3 fish oil pills

- Kept the environment around me clean and organized

These 5 simple steps would lead to me feeling almost completely recovered after only a week and a half. I'm not saying this will work for everyone, but here's to hoping.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

You'd be surprised how much cleaning the things around can benefit you and recovery! Great post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah great post Messenjah.. I think it shows how, just seemingly small things can make a big difference in how we feel. If we just take baby steps in taking care of our physical and mental wellbeing.. it all adds up in the end. And it's all a part of the process of healing.

Thanks for sharing&#8230;


----------

